# installer showed up 2 hours early...and scary guys too



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

A friend of a friend has to do bedrest for her pregnancy so i suggested calling and getting a new dvr. I hadnt heard anything about it so asked my friend what happened.

Apparently she had setup an install and was gonna pay 180 bucks (no idea where that number came from, any ideas?). Well the guys showed up 2 hours EARLY, 2 in an unmarked truck and someone else in a beat up old car. Now from what i gather, she was headed out to an appt plus also she wanted her hubby to be home when this was going on. So she told them to go away and canceled the appt. Said even if she canceled her other appt, the guys were too scary to be alone with and in todays world i dont blame her.

I know when ironwood did my service calls they had at least some markings on the truck, if not directv ones. Any idea if you can request another installer come out? She does live only 5 miles from me but i guess she may live in another 'territory' or something since she is in the city itself.

I know some of you will say she was lucky they showed up at all but i get the feeling it just freaked her out how everything was presented that day.


----------



## stiffi (Jul 13, 2006)

newsposter said:


> A friend of a friend has to do bedrest for her pregnancy so i suggested calling and getting a new dvr. I hadnt heard anything about it so asked my friend what happened.
> 
> Apparently she had setup an install and was gonna pay 180 bucks (no idea where that number came from, any ideas?). Well the guys showed up 2 hours EARLY, 2 in an unmarked truck and someone else in a beat up old car. Now from what i gather, she was headed out to an appt plus also she wanted her hubby to be home when this was going on. So she told them to go away and canceled the appt. Said even if she canceled her other appt, the guys were too scary to be alone with and in todays world i dont blame her.
> 
> ...


For one of my installs, 2 guys showed up with a pickup truck (unmarked) and neither of them were wearing any type of uniform. I let them do the work, but it was a little weird.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

DirecTV really needs to have some sort of appearance and uniform requirements for their install teams.

But what did she say was "scary" about them? Hair, tatoos, piercings?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Scary guys? Hmm, just curious what scary guys look like?


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Most installers are independent contractors and don't work directly for DirecTV. I've never had one show up in an official truck or van with any kind of DirecTV logo or even a name tag on their shirt. This is why installers are hit or miss. I'm guessing most of them never get a face-to-face interview and just respond to ads posted in the local paper or on the internet. If they have any experience with installing cable TV or sat systems and own their own truck and tools they probably get hired on the spot. There are several installers that frequent these forums so if I'm offbase I'm sure they'll set the record straight. 

If you request a service call after an installation then you'll probably get an actual DirecTV employee with the official truck and uniform.


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

There are certain things that installers are supposed to do regarding uniform and vehicle markings etc. DirecTV however does not supply magnetic vehicle badges for subcontractors, so many of us (myself included) refuse to spend money simply to "mark" our vehicles. This fact has never dissuaded a customer from allowing me into the home, since my truck obviously has boxes of DirecTV dishes in the back and I'm not sure that magnetic signage would would really make my pickup truck look any more official. 

Uniform code may come from the HSP or from DirecTV. I'm not really sure, other than I am supposed to wear my D* shirt, Hat, and long pants at all times. I am familiar with an HSP in house employee that was in fact fired for wearing shorts on the job. What they don't seem to understand is that in 100 degree weather during the summer, that DARK BLUE uniform materials and LONG PANTS make the job insufferable, so once again we often do as we please. I have seen HSP employees as of late with light tan colored uniforms, but those haven't made it our way just yet.

Anyway, even though I often ignore their, lets say, recommendations for appearance. I have never once been turned away from an installation. I am still courteous and professional in my work, even if I look a bit scraggly. Looks after all can be deceiving, or so I hear.


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

newsposter said:


> A friend of a friend has to do bedrest for her pregnancy so i suggested calling and getting a new dvr. I hadnt heard anything about it so asked my friend what happened.
> 
> Apparently she had setup an install and was gonna pay 180 bucks (no idea where that number came from, any ideas?). Well the guys showed up 2 hours EARLY, 2 in an unmarked truck and someone else in a beat up old car. Now from what i gather, she was headed out to an appt plus also she wanted her hubby to be home when this was going on. So she told them to go away and canceled the appt. Said even if she canceled her other appt, the guys were too scary to be alone with and in todays world i dont blame her.
> 
> ...


Understood - I think I may have had the same crew from Ironwood last year. I almost threw them off the property - didn't even have a working signal meter. Later I needed a dish relocation and specifically asked that this crew not be sent. They weren't. Its a shame tha DTV doesn't do something about Ironwood in our area. They need help.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Teronzhul said:


> Anyway, even though I often ignore their, lets say, recommendations for appearance. I have never once been turned away from an installation. I am still courteous and professional in my work, even if I look a bit scraggly. Looks after all can be deceiving, or so I hear.


First impressions are lasting.


----------



## reh523 (Sep 7, 2006)

The guy who did my slimline had pressed kakis and a pressed shirt. I commented why he was dressed up and he said he was required to wear kakis.....


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

The barista at Starbucks who makes my coffee is so scary looking, with all his weird tattoos and piercings, I think he's trying to poison me.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Scary guys look scary.Does anybody know if these independent contractors
have workmans comp. would be real scary if they got hurt on your 
property.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Scary guys? Hmm, just curious what scary guys look like?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

At the very least they should have some form of ID from DirecTV. It really depends on the area, but here in South Florida there's no way we would let someone in the house without some form of ID, etc. It's sad it has come to that, but there have been far too many violent crimes down here to take chances.

For the record the DirecTV guys that have been around here all drive DirecTV painted vans and have a DirecTV shirt.

I understand that a van, shirt, ID card isn't a guarantee that the person is who they say they are...but it's a start.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

tucusta00, you know you've hit the big time when popular culture calls you out. When the male lead in _Ruthless People_ was a stereo salesman as slimy as any car salesman, I was so proud. :grin:


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Jeez, Ken - I l have lived in Boca now for 25 years, and I am not frightened of the locals, even now. Anyway, down here, I have never had a DirecTV guy not in uniform.



Ken S said:


> At the very least they should have some form of ID from DirecTV. It really depends on the area, but here in South Florida there's no way we would let someone in the house without some form of ID, etc. It's sad it has come to that, but there have been far too many violent crimes down here to take chances.
> 
> For the record the DirecTV guys that have been around here all drive DirecTV painted vans and have a DirecTV shirt.
> 
> I understand that a van, shirt, ID card isn't a guarantee that the person is who they say they are...but it's a start.


----------



## slimline (Oct 30, 2007)

Ken S said:


> At the very least they should have some form of ID from DirecTV. It really depends on the area, but here in South Florida there's no way we would let someone in the house without some form of ID, etc. It's sad it has come to that, but there have been far too many violent crimes down here to take chances.
> 
> For the record the DirecTV guys that have been around here all drive DirecTV painted vans and have a DirecTV shirt.
> 
> I understand that a van, shirt, ID card isn't a guarantee that the person is who they say they are...but it's a start.


per directv you are required to have an id card with picture on it....

van stickers and uniforms they do not provide.

i am a contractor for directv , spacenet,starband,hughesnet,wildblue ,and via sat

grey shirt and brown pants for me... need to look neat. or there not gonna call u back to monut the flat screen . lol..........


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

The clothes certainly make an impression. It also helps if u don't talk like u are IM'ing your best bud, and had paid attention in grammar school.



slimline said:


> per directv you are required to have an id card with picture on it....
> 
> van stickers and uniforms they do not provide.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

My installer showed up in a car, with a ladder on the roof. After installation he wanted to buy my pickup. He did an excellent install, with no problems in 2 years.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> Jeez, Ken - I l have lived in Boca now for 25 years, and I am not frightened of the locals, even now. Anyway, down here, I have never had a DirecTV guy not in uniform.


Jeff,

Being frightened and being cautious are different things. My wife and son don't go to the Boca Town Center alone anymore though.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Only had an official Van installer once, the other 2 were just in their own cars with their own clothes (one had a snowmobile suit cause it was winter  )


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Fine line between being frightened and cautious. My wife and kids go to Town Center, I just advise them to park wisely and keep their eyes open. We refuse to live our lives in fear. This stuff happens everywhere, and you need to watch out for the unknown as much as the known and we are not any different down here than anywhere else.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Look at it another way, if you are "scared" or question if these guys are on the up and up, they may indeed work for the install company from 8-5.....and after that they break into your place because they were able to case it while they were in your home going room to room installing D*:lol: :lol: It's a sad reality these days....


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Scary is as scary does


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

captain_video said:


> Most installers are independent contractors and don't work directly for DirecTV. I've never had one show up in an official truck or van with any kind of DirecTV logo or even a name tag on their shirt. This is why installers are hit or miss. I'm guessing most of them never get a face-to-face interview and just respond to ads posted in the local paper or on the internet. If they have any experience with installing cable TV or sat systems and own their own truck and tools they probably get hired on the spot. There are several installers that frequent these forums so if I'm offbase I'm sure they'll set the record straight.


If that is true I would think that would be a huge liability for D*. Last year my landlord had to get the roof repaired because of holes from two satellite dishes. I reported the problem to D* and they were willing to compensate for the damages.


----------



## gen2rx7 (Jan 30, 2008)

I work for Ironwood here in California, and I am REQUIRED to were a D* uniform. Shirt & Hat, with Khaki pants. Also I am Required to where my picture name badge along with my SBCA Cert at all times, when I am on the clock. Now we are able to where shorts here, which makes it nice when it is 110 outside.

As for the stickers on the vehicles, the company owned vans have the stickers all over them. But in my case I use my own truck. My company is supposed to supply magnets for my truck. But we haven't seemed to have ordered any for about 6 months LOL. So I do not have any signs on my truck.

Also there are some prettty tight restictions about what type of vehicle you can have. I know that the trucks have to be white, have a rack and camper shell. Fortunatley for me when i started I already had a white truck with a shell. just had to buy the rack.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

When I upgraded to HD a few months ago the guy was in a red pickup and if I remember correctly was wearing jeans, work boots, and either a sweatshirt or something similar. He did a great job as all my installers have over the years. He was friendly and wasn't off putting or anything. 

This is a very small area and I never expected him to show up with a company (Directv) truck/van. Later when I received the phone survey about the install experience I was surprised when they asked if he showed ID becasue the thought never crossed my mind to ask for ID. I figure if somebody wanted to rob the house they wouldn't show up at 11am on a saturday park in front of the house and carry a Directv box to the front door. 

Now, this is my experience and very much biased by the "Mayberry" type setting. If this was a bigger metro area I would probably be more suspicious but it's part of the reason I didn't want to leave this area even after I finished grad school. Small town America may have it's own problems but my kids can play outside without too much concern.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

just to add a few things, as i got all this info 2nd hand....my friends friend..let's call her T, is a tiny girl that doesnt look like she could fend off a fly. Now , i know it's a 1 in a million chance these guys would do anything but there are stories in the paper. Plus you have to remember, not EVERYONE is as savvy as us here on this board. We know there can be excellent installs by 'bum's and shatty jobs by a guy dressed up in a tux. 

the point is, 

A. they were 2 hours early and T agreed to a certain window that she knew her hubby would be home...i'm sure she didnt wanna be the one there to deal with all this and know if things were being wired right, what went where, etc etc

B. 3 guys for a simple upgrade is a tad much and i know it overwhelmed her....i would find that almost a bit intimidating myself especially if they emerged from a crappy van and beat up old car.. I mean, i know you installers dont get paid a lot but appearances matter in todays world (not trying to start a low pay war here, just fact of society)....so here's a tiny woman, without her husband, gonna let 3 'scary to her' looking dudes in unmarked vehicles in her house. Sure DTV is the one that send them, i'm positive of that. But it just didnt make her feel comfortable


C. the stealing/casing things, while not mentioned to me specifically, i'm sure did play in the back of her mind. 

And oh i do have one final question for you installers, how in the world can THREE of you make any money on an install which, from what i read on here, pays 55 bucks or so???


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

I understand the potential of the "scary guy" business and there ought to be at least some standards. However, my local DirecTV folks drive very nicely painted DirecTV vans, have picture ID, and a snappy DirecTV uniform. All of that is great and my first DirecTV installer looked like an ad for the company.....one problem.....he had absolutely no idea about what he was doing and after 2 hours left with no dish installed and therefore no HD DVR installed. Took me a private contractor in an unmarked pickup and no uniform to get a great Slimline installation done. Oh yeah.....another snappy DirecTV installer did eventually deliver the HD DVR but it didn't take 10 minutes for him to plug and play the new unit. I was ready for them the second time.


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

gfrang said:


> Scary guys look scary.Does anybody know if these independent contractors
> have workmans comp. would be real scary if they got hurt on your
> property.


In California "Independant Contractors" are not required to carry Workmen's Comp Insurance. The preimums would probably exceed their profit on the fixed and low job rates DirecTV sub-contractors pay. So, if they get hurt on the job, you might be responsible for "hiring" them to install your dish.

Independant Contractors get paid by the job not by the hour. No sick pay or vacation. They must provide their own tools and much of their materials such as coax cable and fittings. DirecTV provided the dishes, receivers, and multiswitches, if needed.

Nearly all DirecTV installers are classified as Independant Contractors. They also get to pay both halves of the FICA. Amounts to a full 15% tax on what they earn. Employees only pay 7-1/2 percent for FICA.


----------



## blackcat77 (Dec 26, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> they may indeed work for the install company from 8-5.....and after that they break into your place because they were able to case it while they were in your home going room to room installing D*


Several years ago, we had a stereo put in my wife's car and a couple weeks later, some people broke into the car and stole it. Turned out the person who installed it told his crook buddies exactly where the find the best merchandise.

But back to the subject, the guy who installed out equipment was spooky, too. He kept talking about all the drugs he's taken (I did NOT start that conversation, BTW) and the time he spent in jail. Can't say I was unhappy when he left. Did a good job on the installation though...


----------



## Birdman79 (Apr 8, 2007)

Some techs like to tag team on jobs to finish faster.Say tech#1 has 3 jobs and tech#2 has 4 jobs ,they'll help each other out .One does the inside work ,and the other does the outside and vise versa.Only one tech gets paid for the job though(the one that's assigned to him).


----------



## RegGeek (Mar 14, 2007)

I know you guys aren’t trying to judge the woman in question to harshly, but please try to understand. As woman not too far removed from being pregnant I can completely sympathize with her. She is going on best rest, which means something about her pregnancy concerned her doctor enough to put her under that restriction. She seems to have been on her way to an appointment (probably the doctor) when three men show up quite unexpectedly at her home while she is there alone. 

I’ll be honest and say I would have been unsettled as well. You see crazy stories about what people have done to pregnant women and you are already in a hormonally-induced sensitive state with the added stress that best rest brings….

I work from home and am usually the only one here when installations or deliveries are made. Darned if each time, even if they look right, I don’t have that moment’s hesitation when I let a strange man into my home. 

Add to this the fact that these guys didn’t look right to her. All the safety/security training I’ve ever had says, “Go with your gut. If it doesn’t feel right, it probably isn’t.” It didn’t feel right to her, so who are any of us to judge?

DirecTV’s advertising and reality are so far apart in this area. Their commercials show impressive, clean cut, uniformed guys in DirecTV vans. Imagine someone’s surprise when some unkempt guys in unmarked vehicles arrive. Not saying that a uniform equals competence or that the lack of one indicates poor work, but there is certainly a disconnect between the ads and reality.

The sad part is that these guys were probably just trying to get an early start to their day or maybe had a cancellation and figured the homeowner would be happy they showed up early to the job. Some days you just can’t win for trying.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I would still like to know what exactly it was about the installers that scared her.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I feel the bottom line is she is all right. Too may times things happen for the worse.
No one can judge her because we wern't there.


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

slimline said:


> grey shirt and brown pants for me... need to look neat. ..........


Did any of your customers ever mention that grey shirts don't go with brown pants????


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

I always wear my DTV hat and shirt but sometimes it is just too cold / nasty to have th3e shirt visible. But yeah there are standards set by DTV. Last year we had a crackdown at our HSP.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

The guys here drive well advertised vans with DirecTV all over them and they wear polos and khakis or a button up shirt.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The installer as a minimum should have had a work order for the install, with all the pertinent customer info on it, as well as the referenced equipment. That should have provided adequate "proof" of who they were.

Carl


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

randyk47 said:


> I understand the potential of the "scary guy" business and there ought to be at least some standards. However, my local DirecTV folks drive very nicely painted DirecTV vans, have picture ID, and a snappy DirecTV uniform. All of that is great and my first DirecTV installer looked like an ad for the company.....one problem.....he had absolutely no idea about what he was doing and after 2 hours left with no dish installed and therefore no HD DVR installed. Took me a private contractor in an unmarked pickup and no uniform to get a great Slimline installation done. Oh yeah.....another snappy DirecTV installer did eventually deliver the HD DVR but it didn't take 10 minutes for him to plug and play the new unit. I was ready for them the second time.


HSP "in-house" techs drive the DirecTV vans, and while they do look nice, in the Bay Area, those guys have an average of 3 weeks of experience. Turn-over rate is about 50% per month due to the low pay and high work demands, not to mention the BS chargebacks.

The chances of getting an experienced, knowledgable tech are far, FAR higher with a subcontractor, who will be in an unmarked vehicle and likely has a logo'd shirt and hat at most.

I understand that it isn't like this everywhere (in some areas of the country, someone might actually be able to live off of "in-house" pay), but in the Bay Area, Sacramento, and LA, it's all the same.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

First job of the day, my shirt is nice and clean & I don't stink.  

Last job of the day after spending time in nasty houses, basements, crawlspaces & attics, I'm not a pretty sight, usually don't smell that good either. :eek2:


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Teronzhul said:


> There are certain things that installers are supposed to do regarding uniform and vehicle markings etc. DirecTV however does not supply magnetic vehicle badges for subcontractors, so many of us (myself included) refuse to spend money simply to "mark" our vehicles. This fact has never dissuaded a customer from allowing me into the home, since my truck obviously has boxes of DirecTV dishes in the back and I'm not sure that magnetic signage would would really make my pickup truck look any more official.


Not to mention that in many states any sort of sinage on the side requires commercial plates. Here in nyc you'll get a ticket in no time for that.:nono2:


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

PicaKing said:


> Did any of your customers ever mention that grey shirts don't go with brown pants????


:lol:


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

RobertE said:


> First job of the day, my shirt is nice and clean & I don't stink.
> 
> Last job of the day after spending time in nasty houses, basements, crawlspaces & attics, I'm not a pretty sight, usually don't smell that good either. :eek2:


nor will I be smiling.


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

From my experience, the guys in the super-official looking trucks, with bright, shiny uniforms....

are less than 6 months on the job.

I learned from a 70 year old man who pulled up in a minivan covered in girly stickers, with a single magnetic directv symbol, rarely in a uniform.

He'd been at it 10 years, c-band, dish net, directv...and that old man could GO.

Compare that to the kids I later trained, in their "rental" directv vans, with their just-given shirts and hats.

They sure looked better than me in my silicone-sealent splotched shirts, and scuffed-butt jeans but damn were they GREEN.


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

RobertE said:


> First job of the day, my shirt is nice and clean & I don't stink.
> 
> Last job of the day after spending time in nasty houses, basements, crawlspaces & attics, I'm not a pretty sight, usually don't smell that good either. :eek2:


In summer I simply did not pee except maybe at lunch. sweat? a gallon or more. Pee? Hardly.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Ext 721 said:


> In summer I simply did not pee except maybe at lunch. sweat? a gallon or more. Pee? Hardly.


Heehehe, thats good on the kidneys isn't it. Hmmmm.....Maybe we could do a class action suit. :grin:


----------



## ercjncprdtv (Feb 11, 2008)

captain_video said:


> Most installers are independent contractors and don't work directly for DirecTV. I've never had one show up in an official truck or van with any kind of DirecTV logo or even a name tag on their shirt. This is why installers are hit or miss. I'm guessing most of them never get a face-to-face interview and just respond to ads posted in the local paper or on the internet. If they have any experience with installing cable TV or sat systems and own their own truck and tools they probably get hired on the spot. There are several installers that frequent these forums so if I'm offbase I'm sure they'll set the record straight.
> 
> If you request a service call after an installation then you'll probably get an actual DirecTV employee with the official truck and uniform.


My independent installer DID wear an "official" shirt and came in the "official" DirecTV truck. I know he was an indie because I talked with them directly to confirm directions to my house before the install.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

For the love of all that is holy, will someone please tell me exactly what was "scary" about the guys who showed up?!?!

Were they non-white? Were they unkempt? Long hair? Tatoos?

I am just trying to figure out what exactly constitutes scary these days.

Is there a chance that the chick the OP was referring to was is one of these little princesses that are scared of anyone who looks different than the people she associates with on a social level?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Now, now.

A woman home alone, expecting one person to show up and all of a sudden she has a posse, and they're early, too boot. No markings, no nothing. All of a sudden there's a bunch of people at her house and she gets scared.

I get this. I know other women who would have sent them packing, too.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> I know other women who would have sent them packing, too.


yep... my wife would have too... and totally understandably...


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Jeez, dude, that's uncalled for. I perfectly understand the OP's story, and why a woman home alone would be very cautious. The physical appearance in this case is probably the very least of it.



SPACEMAKER said:


> For the love of all that is holy, will someone please tell me exactly what was "scary" about the guys who showed up?!?!
> 
> Were they non-white? Were they unkempt? Long hair? Tatoos?
> 
> ...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I personally would not want my wife at home alone in this situation.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry for the harshness. I guess I just don't understand the point of living in constant fear.

But still, I am curious as to what made these installers appear "scary" to this woman.


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

I would like to point out that I was in fact not judging, but rather I was simply giving my point of view as to why we aren't always in marked vehicles and full uniform. I don't blame her at all for the reaction she had, and frankly I'm routinely surprised at how often it is the wife/girlfriend home alone when I do an installation. Even more, very frequently there are people who leave me alone in their million plus dollar homes with all kinds of expensive merchandise. Often they've been gone plenty of time for me to have taken them to the cleaners. 

I would never be as trusting as many of the people that I do installations for on a routine basis, and I don't think I would ever let my wife/girlfriend be home alone for such an event. There are lots of great guys out there doing contract work, but it only takes one crazy one to ruin your life. She had every right to be as cautious as she was.


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Sorry for the harshness. I guess I just don't understand the point of living in constant fear.
> 
> But still, I am curious as to what made these installers appear "scary" to this woman.


There need not have been anything alarming about their physical appearance for her to be on alert. Remember, she had scheduled the appointment for a time when she knew her husband would be home. She may have been upset that they were there while she was home alone period, and there are lots of stories out there about various people doing horrible things to women in her situation.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA334704.html

I would imagine she relayed the information about them looking "scary" to reinforce her position that what she did was the correct course of action lest she be judged for doing something others would deem as silly. It was likely an exaggeration, but I'm sure she wanted an excuse for her husband so he wouldn't wonder why he didn't have his upgrade!


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

If you don't understand it from reading the last two pages of this thread, you won't understand it. Someday you may have a wife and family of your own, and then maybe you will begin to understand.

This isn't about living in fear, as was the subject of my discussion with my local friend earlier in this thread. This was about 3 men unexpectedly showing up early, when she was expecting a single individual much later in the day.



SPACEMAKER said:


> Sorry for the harshness. I guess I just don't understand the point of living in constant fear.
> 
> But still, I am curious as to what made these installers appear "scary" to this woman.


----------



## mstenbrg (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree. If my wife didn't feel right about letting someone in to service on our house when she is home alone, she would send them away. There is a difference in being cautious of who you let in your house and being afraid to go out of it.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

i got a tad more info...she said the guys looked just as if they were regular guys off the street, with nothing about DTV anywhere on anything whatsoever. Ok sure i admit how would anyone know to come to the house unless they had an order but with no hubby home, and them just surprising her without even a call..unacceptable. 

my 2 'pro' looking directv guys always called before they came even if it was just to firm up directions. 

and for those that let the women be home alone with strange men in the house..it's great you always had good luck. But along with her difficult pregnancy and already having lost one child, she just didnt need this stress in her life.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

newsposter said:


> i got a tad more info...she said the guys looked just as if they were regular guys off the street, with nothing about DTV anywhere on anything whatsoever. Ok sure i admit how would anyone know to come to the house unless they had an order but with no hubby home, and them just surprising her without even a call..unacceptable.
> 
> my 2 'pro' looking directv guys always called before they came even if it was just to firm up directions.
> 
> and for those that let the women be home alone with strange men in the house..it's great you always had good luck. But along with her difficult pregnancy and already having lost one child, she just didnt need this stress in her life.


She shouldn't have to justify it at all. She's right to be cautious and my wife would have done the same thing. There's a difference between living in fear and being cautious, as others have stated before. Please don't let folks in here think that she should have just opened the door and handed these guys a glass of milk and some cookies.

Cautious: Looking both ways before crossing the street
Paranoid: Looking both ways before crossing the street, putting on a full set of pads and a helmet, carrying a blow horn and wearing bright orange.

Cautious: Not letting someone who should look like a scheduled installer in the house but who's driving a jollopy, shows up at a different time, and gives little indication he's otherwise legit.
Paranoid: Not letting a scheduled installer in who is wearing a uniform and driving a company truck, shows up on time and looks presentable.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> For the love of all that is holy, will someone please tell me exactly what was "scary" about the guys who showed up?!?!
> 
> Were they non-white? Were they unkempt? Long hair? Tatoos?










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## paulh (Mar 17, 2003)

I thought there was some IRS tax deduction if vehicle had a magnetic sign? (Or is that just if a business buys a vehicle for business use it is only deductable if the vehicle has a sign? to keep too many small business owners from deducting their own personal vehicles?)

I do see cable contract install vehicles around with signs that state something liek "Cable Installers, Inc contract workers for Comacast" so at least a customer would have some indication of cable work being performed. D* should require all install companies to provide such signs for their contract workers.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

oh and for the record, they arent even gonna reschedule.just decided to hook up a video game that has a dvd player in it and then she has a wireless laptop to play around with while in bed.

I think she has 6-7 months go to and i dont know when the bedrest starts but i cant imagine actually being in bed that long (yes i know it's not 24/7 but from what i understand its close ) . I just hope she doesnt lose another baby. 

and this upgrade was for her, not her hub as someone alluded to above.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

My wife and I had 2 miscarriages before we were successful with 3 children.

All I can say is the word "scary" describing guys showing up at your house 2 hours early pales in comparison to the scariness of miscarriage.

I hope for the best for her pregnancy.



newsposter said:


> I just hope she doesnt lose another baby.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Since moving here to Atlanta, I have had DirecTV 3 different times (once to do the movers connection and 2 more times to clean up the mess the first 2 did).

Installer 1 and 3 came in DirecTV white vans (The name MASTECH was in small print under the DirecTV logo on each door) and wearing official looking uniforms with ID badges. 

Installer 2 arrived in a black truck with a magnetic sign for Lincoln Communications. He was not wearing a or ID badge and the only markings for DirecTV was a small logo on the lower right side of the magnetic sign and the words 'DISTRIBUTOR FOR'.

Had installer 1 shown up looking like installer 2, I doubt he would have gotten past the front door if I had not been home and the fact my wife tends to look rather scary when she is in her full uniform.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> If you don't understand it from reading the last two pages of this thread, you won't understand it. Someday you may have a wife and family of your own, and then maybe you will begin to understand.
> 
> This isn't about living in fear, as was the subject of my discussion with my local friend earlier in this thread. This was about 3 men unexpectedly showing up early, when she was expecting a single individual much later in the day.


I have a wife and 2 kids and I still don't live in fear of installers showing up a couple of hours early. Life is too short to live like that.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

newsposter said:


> just to add a few things, as i got all this info 2nd hand....my friends friend..let's call her T, is a tiny girl that doesnt look like she could fend off a fly. Now , i know it's a 1 in a million chance these guys would do anything but there are stories in the paper. Plus you have to remember, not EVERYONE is as savvy as us here on this board. We know there can be excellent installs by 'bum's and shatty jobs by a guy dressed up in a tux.
> 
> the point is,
> 
> ...


The other two might just be in "training" while helping out.

Look she was not unreasonable at all.

When my first DirecTV installers showed up like both of them still had hang-over after a night driving in the beat-up truck, I walked them around the house asking questions, finally decided to let them go and call DirecTV for backup, not because I was scared of them rather I didn't think they could do a good job.

After I got back into the house my wife showed me the pictures she took from our windows of the two guys and their license plate and eveything, I asked why, she said remember last time? which I said yeah your right, thanks.

Enough said

I do not live in fear, I don't think even my wife does, but being cautious is so you do not have to live in fear later.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

SPACEMAKER said:


> Life is too short to live like that.


but life could also be a lot shorter if you're not careful...

I think it also depends alot on where you live....

take a look at the top stories and you'll see what i mean...

http://www.wreg.com/


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> but life could also be a lot shorter if you're not careful...
> 
> I think it also depends alot on where you live....
> 
> ...


"NWA to charge more for baggage"

OH the HUMANITY!! :eek2:

j/k  :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> "NWA to charge more for baggage"
> 
> OH the HUMANITY!! :eek2:
> 
> j/k  :lol:


see what i'm sayin?!? lock your doors people!!! :lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> see what i'm sayin?!? lock your doors people!!! :lol:


I'll probably show up two hours before you lock them.

muuaahhh ha ha ha!!


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> see what i'm sayin?!? lock your doors people!!! :lol:


Do you leave your doors unlocked when you go to the airport?


----------



## Stoodo (Jun 18, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> Jeez, dude, that's uncalled for.


It was a fair question.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Stoodo said:


> It was a fair question.


Why?


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


>


That movie is FREAKY!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah it was on the odd side of Jim Carrey's otherwise.... well... odd repertoire of movies. :lol:


----------



## Stoodo (Jun 18, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Why?


This is a discussion forum. The burden of proof is on "Why not?"


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Stoodo said:


> This is a discussion forum. The burden of proof is on "Why not?"


Fair enough, I will tell you why, and you can tell me why not afterward.

A few years ago I hired two skilled Hispanic workers to build my retaining wall in the yard, one day my wife and I drove home saw a big black shining Cad SUV parked right up our garage door blocking our way and our side gate wide open. I asked my wife to get in the house and I would go around to fine out why.

I found two big mob looking Hispanic persons with my two laborers in my yard waiting for me. The two laborers were apparently shaken. As the two mob figures started talking to me with overpowering tone I noticed they quickly got soft and soon left in their SUV, left the two poor laborers hanging. It turned out the two owed a lot of gambling money, needed money to pay it off or else. While I did not help them on the gambling money I did allow them to work some more projects to pay off their debt.

After I got back in the house I told my wife it was strange the two big guys in nice outfit quickly changed their tone, she said it was because she was taking pictures of everyone and the SUV right at the windows in view of those people. How could I not love this gal?

Two months ago when the first DirecTV install came with two white dudes half drunk, with a beat-up pickup parked again right up our driveway leaking oil, she again started taking pictures while I was outside talking to them. Why should I question her motive? I of course sent them home because I did not believe they could do my job.

Later the install company sent a more experienced guy to our place, he was white and did our work very efficiently, only turned out the dish was not installed properly and lost signal the next night during a storm.

After a few missed calls DirecTV finally got the install company to send "their best guy" to fix it for me. This time I met a heavy built slow moving black dude, he did the best job I could ever imagine. So much so I asked him if he was willing to install an additional HDDVR for me if I pay him, he looked at my layout said easy enough and no I did not have to pay him because he was on clock, not paid by job.

I drove straight to Costco bought one HR21 while he was doing his repair, and he hooked up my new HR21, added a new switch, got my signals up to 100 this time. It worked out better than I expected this time.

Now you tell me why is it not reasonable for that pregnant woman to ask those three dudes to leave, regardless who they are and what race and religion and language they speak?

Why is that one must always jump into conclusion with their own prejudice?

It is your turn to tell me.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

As a matter of fact, even if not considering that she was pregnant and therefore not under stress nor very sensitive, why should she let three dudes into her home without prior notification, having 6 dirty boots rather two walking all over her house, turning her home into a training facility since the job is usually done by one person so the other two were just trainees?

Any professional service company should at least have the courtesy to call ahead of time asking permission if they want to bring in trainees. And it should be up to me if I want to let them mess with my install or tell them to try the next house.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Fair enough, I will tell you why, and you can tell me why not afterward.


Thanks for sharing the story, jacmyoung. Good reasons to be careful. Although, as I stated before on this thread, it's not up to a woman (or man, for that matter) to have to justify his/her actions to anyone. It's a personal decision based on how the person feels at that time and it should not be questioned.

I'd really like for someone to come up with a logical explanation as to why a person should do something that makes them feel uncomfortable - regardless of WHY it makes them uncomfortable, because comfort is relative to the person.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

I would even see the point of questioning if one's demand of comfort appears unreasonable, but what we read here is down right stupid, to question the motive of a pregnant woman alone at home who had to decide whether to let three strangers, each might over-powering her alone, with unmarked truck off schedule unnotified and into her home while she had no idea what was supposed to be done? What kind of people are you?


----------



## DBordello (Dec 16, 2006)

Obviously the women has the right to send them away. 

If she is so tiny, I imagine as far as violence goes, one large man is likely as dangerous as three. This leads me to believe her response is more influenced by their appearance. Perhaps they were shady looking, it is unfortunately that DirecTV doesn't enforce better policies. In my experience I have come to expect shady looking installers. 

To me, this sounds like a wonderful install.

1. They are early and not late.
2. Three > One, the job will likely be done quickly. Even if they are training, multiple people are going to be able expedite things. 

(I am not criticizing her decision, obviously she had all of the information, and made the best decision she could).


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

DBordello said:


> This leads me to believe her response is more influenced by their appearance. Perhaps they were shady looking, it is unfortunately that DirecTV doesn't enforce better policies. In my experience I have come to expect shady looking installers.


Who cares if her response _was_ influenced by appearance? It shouldn't matter but you folks are making a federal case of it.

:beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Stoodo (Jun 18, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Who cares if her response _was_ influenced by appearance? It shouldn't matter but you folks are making a federal case of it.
> 
> :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse:


No one made a Federal Case of it. Someone just asked why they looked shady. Answering that question is not making her justify her actions. Once again this is a discussion forum, if you aren't interested in certain details being discussed, move on to the next thread.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Stoodo said:


> No one made a Federal Case of it. Someone just asked why they looked shady.


Yeah, about five times...



sigma1914 said:


> Scary guys? Hmm, just curious what scary guys look like?





SPACEMAKER said:


> I would still like to know what exactly it was about the installers that scared her.





SPACEMAKER said:


> For the love of all that is holy, will someone please tell me exactly what was "scary" about the guys who showed up?!?!
> 
> Were they non-white? Were they unkempt? Long hair? Tatoos?
> 
> ...





SPACEMAKER said:


> But still, I am curious as to what made these installers appear "scary" to this woman.





Stoodo said:


> This is a discussion forum. The burden of proof is on "Why not?"





Stoodo said:


> Once again this is a discussion forum, if you aren't interested in certain details being discussed, move on to the next thread.


I'm not interested in someone being put under the hot lights about something personal so many times (especially when the person is not present in these forums to defend her actions that shouldn't have to be defended in the first place).

If you _really_ want to continue to beat this dead horse, so be it. But honestly, in my opinion, it has been made into a federal case (it's a metaphor, Stoodo). If you don't see why, read my post again and the posts I've quoted.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Dead Horse Beaten thoroughly


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

gen2rx7 said:


> I work for Ironwood here in California, and I am REQUIRED to were a D* uniform. Shirt & Hat, with Khaki pants. Also I am Required to where my picture name badge along with my SBCA Cert at all times, when I am on the clock. Now we are able to where shorts here, which makes it nice when it is 110 outside.
> 
> As for the stickers on the vehicles, the company owned vans have the stickers all over them. But in my case I use my own truck. My company is supposed to supply magnets for my truck. But we haven't seemed to have ordered any for about 6 months LOL. So I do not have any signs on my truck.
> 
> Also there are some prettty tight restictions about what type of vehicle you can have. I know that the trucks have to be white, have a rack and camper shell. Fortunatley for me when i started I already had a white truck with a shell. just had to buy the rack.


gen,

When you are on the clock.........what do they pay? Are you doing installs at an hourly rate?...........How long do you end up on the phone closing deals with India? WQho gets the custom install money? What do you get for the use of your truck?

Spill guts please.

Joe


----------



## Stoodo (Jun 18, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> I'm not interested in someone being put under the hot lights about something personal so many times.


Hot lights? Is that another not necessarily accurate metaphor? In the future we'll try to keep our posts interesting to you.


----------



## Luke_Y (Dec 28, 2007)

I somehow have the impression that those who are all wrapped up in why the guys were "scary looking" are possibly "scary looking"... At least to a woman home alone who was likely expecting someone with a professional, neat appearance?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Stoodo said:


> Hot lights? Is that another not necessarily accurate metaphor? In the future we'll try to keep our posts interesting to you.


 Whatever, this is clearly your thread then, go ahead and grill the woman who felt unsafe all you want if it makes you feel good. (yep, you got it, another metaphor)


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

Maybe it was Stoodo at the woman's door. Or maybe it was tcusta00. Maybe you guys were working this install "together" and didn't quite look the part. You know, scary un-shaven faces, scary dirty work pants, scary work boots, scary pink work shirts, scary Moe Howard hair cuts...

Maybe they were friends with the guys here in Florida dressed like FPL (Florida Power and Light) workers trying to get into peoples houses to turn off the power so they could do work on the lines. (Stoodo, you may have heard about this since you're from Orlando.) Once in the house, instead of turning off the power, they beat and robbed people. And BTW, they used a truck marked FPL.

It's a judgement call. We were not there. It was her call, and no one elses. She did not like their look, they arrived at the wrong time, her husband was not home and she said "No". No other explanation needed.

So what's the point?:nono2: 

Some people want to argue, just to argue... 

Have at it boys....:hurah:


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

Ken S said:


> At the very least they should have some form of ID from DirecTV. It really depends on the area, but here in South Florida there's no way we would let someone in the house without some form of ID, etc. It's sad it has come to that, but there have been far too many violent crimes down here to take chances.
> 
> For the record the DirecTV guys that have been around here all drive DirecTV painted vans and have a DirecTV shirt.
> 
> I understand that a van, shirt, ID card isn't a guarantee that the person is who they say they are...but it's a start.


In Southwest Florida, the main contractor is Mastec. They have directv vans, uniforms, ID badges, plus more. They also sub out some of the work but those guys also have uniforms. the vehicles are personal ones but they have "authorized directv contractor".


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

Stoodo said:


> This is a discussion forum. The burden of proof is on "Why not?"


In my view, it was an inappropriate question because it was coupled with the following insult:

"Is there a chance that the chick the OP was referring to was is one of these little princesses that are scared of anyone who looks different than the people she associates with on a social level?"

That's what was uncalled for.


----------



## jrinck (Apr 3, 2008)

jahgreen said:


> In my view, it was an inappropriate question because it was coupled with the following insult:
> 
> "Is there a chance that the chick the OP was referring to was is one of these little princesses that are scared of anyone who looks different than the people she associates with on a social level?"
> 
> That's what was uncalled for.


I expect my installers to be fellow geeky dorks like myself, who like pizza, playstation, and could probably stand to lose a few pounds.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh for crying out loud - this thread isn't dead yet ?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> Oh for crying out loud - this thread isn't dead yet ?


i would consider it scary if the guys from ZZ Top showed up.


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

Jahgreen, great avatar! It is so true in so many cases!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

newsposter said:


> A friend of a friend has to do bedrest for her pregnancy so i suggested calling and getting a new dvr. I hadnt heard anything about it so asked my friend what happened.
> 
> Apparently she had setup an install and was gonna pay 180 bucks (no idea where that number came from, any ideas?). Well the guys showed up 2 hours EARLY, 2 in an unmarked truck and someone else in a beat up old car. Now from what i gather, she was headed out to an appt plus also she wanted her hubby to be home when this was going on. So she told them to go away and canceled the appt. Said even if she canceled her other appt, the guys were too scary to be alone with and in todays world i dont blame her.
> 
> ...


I've seen what appears to be Ironwood people doing work with no truck labeling and no uniforms/logos of any type. I wouldn't have allowed them to do the install either. Just unprofessional, in my opinion. I run my own business, provide clients with a business card, I wear logo'd clothing, and drive a logo'd vehicle so people know who I am when I come into their homes.

Ironwood simply does not impress me whatsoever. I could tell you stories.. How they got the install contract with D* here in SE PA, I have no idea.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

JeffBowser said:


> Oh for crying out loud - this thread isn't dead yet ?


This one and the class action lawsuit one Jeff...:grin:


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Ouch :lol:


----------

